# Whos got the best foliage spray



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 5, 2017)

need some input, what is everybody using?


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 5, 2017)

Liquid Orgone increased my yield 6.5%.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 5, 2017)

What are you looking to spray? I assume you aren't talking about pests.
I spray kelp and epsom and that is it. Water works well too.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 5, 2017)

NaturalFarmer said:


> What are you looking to spray? I assume you aren't talking about pests.
> I spray kelp and epsom and that is it. Water works well too.


No bugs just looking for something to increase vigor


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 5, 2017)

Kelp extract and water once a week in Veg would be my recommendation. Epsom if you need it.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 5, 2017)

Kelp extract (i use Nitrozime but there are many others)...fulvic acid (BioAg Fulpower is about the best and most pure - make sure its fulvic. Golden yellow...the best) and yucca as a sticker. These three every 5 to 7 days in veg. The best additive u will ever use. I practically guarantee it. If you want ...add a plant or fish protein hydrolysate (amino acid).


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Kelp extract (i use Nitrozime but there are many others)...fulvic acid (BioAg Fulpower is about the best and most pure - make sure its fulvic. Golden yellow...the best) and yucca as a sticker. These three every 5 to 7 days in veg. The best additive u will ever use. I practically guarantee it. If you want ...add a plant or fish protein hydrolysate (amino acid).


Thanks 91 how do you apply these in the order you listed or do you combine the 3 then hit with the Amino acid


----------



## since1991 (Apr 8, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Thanks 91 how do you apply these in the order you listed or do you combine the 3 then hit with the Amino acid


Combine all of them according to label instructions with decent tap water. Once a week in veg and early flower. Thats it.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sounds like kelp4lesd has all that you listed (extreme blend) and it claims its their best product


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2017)

BioAG Ful-Power FTW. I'll never grow without it. 

The other suggestions are spot on too. Kelp and Epsom.

I have some left-over bottles of Roots Organics Extreme Serene, Surge, and Ancient Amber I use for occasional foliar feeds. They're all very decent products but the Extreme Serene is the only one I'd purchase again...and only if I couldn't find something comparable. 

But BioAG has some good products. I'd def. start there.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yup. BioAg has been around the straight crop scene for decades. Recently got into our industry. They know how to process and make pure fulvic the right way. Leonardite is good (especially for humic acid) but ideally and for hydroponics and foliar sprays you want fulvic. And golden yellow means pure. Extracted from peat using a long fermentation process. No pH rise. No EC or jump in ppm wonkiness. BioAg FulPower is what you want. RAW Ful Up is another decent fulvic...in a dry powder but BioAg is king for fulvic acid. Bar none.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 26, 2017)

Actually BioAg has some other products ideally suited for foliar sprays and reservoir solution additives if you dont want to spend on the pricey Nitrozime made by HDI and Growth Tech. Many kelp extracts on the shelf. They all work. I just like and know Nitrozime. Been using it for my go to kelp foliar for years.


----------



## budman111 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> need some input, what is everybody using?


If the plants is getting an optimum balanced diet from a perfectly diluted base feed then foliar will be of no real world value, some will burn the plant even, when it is _best _is when a deficiency incurs and you can basically inject the plant with a remedy solution.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Here we go again. Foliar spraying for hormone benefit is a completely different animal.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> BioAG Ful-Power FTW. I'll never grow without it.
> 
> The other suggestions are spot on too. Kelp and Epsom.
> 
> ...


i've been using it on this grow. a few foliar sprays in veg and stretch but always in my res. also switched from RO to well because of the ful power. read fulvics are better for well water while humics are better for RO water.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Really humic acid is best reserved for the root zone...especially in real mediums and substrates like peat mixes and coco coir. Fulvic acid because of its molecular weight is the "fine" stuff that settles to the top of a Leonardite based acid if left undisturbed for some time. Golden yellow in appearance. This is best mixed with a kelp extract and used as a foliar. An excellent micronutrient chelator especially iron. Hence why youve heard its best used for harder well water with all the minerals in it. You can take a 0.5 or 0.6 even 0.7 EC well water thats loaded with calcium..magnesium..and iron and add fulvic and amino acids (glycine or glycinate) and basically make this a very effective "calmag". Ready to be shuttled into the rhizoshpere.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Really humic acid is best reserved for the root zone...especially in real mediums and substrates like peat mixes and coco coir. Fulvic acid because of its molecular weight is the "fine" stuff that settles to the top of a Leonardite based acid if left undisturbed for some time. Golden yellow in appearance. This is best mixed with a kelp extract and used as a foliar. An excellent micronutrient chelator especially iron. Hence why youve heard its best used for harder well water with all the minerals in it. You can take a 0.5 or 0.6 even 0.7 EC well water thats loaded with calcium..magnesium..and iron and add fulvic and amino acids (glycine or glycinate) and basically make this a very effective "calmag". Ready to be shuttled into the rhizoshpere.


i contacted bio ag and asked if i could use the ful power with chlorine as i used to use it for a sterile res. they said no because it produces a nasty gas (dont' remember which one) so i had to stop the chlorine. but as we chatted about other shit, i asked about the well vs RO and that's what they told me: fulvic for well, humic for RO. 

that kelp and fulvic sounds like a great foliar. will give that a go next run for sure. thanks for the tip!


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

You bet. Add a yucca saponin (natural soap) to the mix as well. Makes the leaves"absorb" the spray instead of forming little droplets and rolling off. Besides this...yucca has a bunch of other benefits. Lots of cats dont know alot about our desert soap...yucca. Its great in the root zone as well. And its in alot of the so called "flushing" products. Try it.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

I call them " the big 5". The biostimulants that are added to a full profile base nutrient or on thier own as a foliar and in other ways. Silica..Kelp..Plant Protein Hydrolysate (Aminos)..Yucca.. and Humic/Fulvic acid. In soilless mixes like peat and coco coir...i dont grow without them.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Get them in dry powder form from RAW (npk industries ) or the really inexpensive Kelp4Less. Keep them on the same shelf as your base nutrient feed. And add them to taste. Sort of like a spice rack. Lol.


----------



## Po boy (Apr 27, 2017)

Jack's 20-20-20 does a great job!


----------



## Dudemankidson (Apr 27, 2017)

I have no strict foliar feeding program. I do however give a light dose of Liquid Light. I've found they perk way up under my LED but less so under my HID. I have however seen no negative reaction. Supposedly it allows them to convert more light into energy. I have in the past treated Cal-mag defienciencies in coco with a Cal-mag supplement via foliar feeding. I'm always so concerned about burning my girls I'm hesitant to give much via a foliar.


----------



## Dynamo626 (Apr 29, 2017)

Used to use neem oil and pro tekt but recently swiched to 13 essentials
Its nano encapsulatd silica and 12 other micro nutes


----------



## atriumfall1 (May 24, 2017)

Im amazed no one has mentioned Optic Foilar which is pretty good or Boost by Canna, or True Blooms by Primordial or Foilar by OGbiowar. These are all good products. So many purists these days. "I spray mine with Chicken Poop and Mollasses" Well I dont...


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 24, 2017)

we ended up using Kelp for less (extreme blend)so far all is good and a little goes a long way more bang for the buck


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jun 4, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Kelp extract (i use Nitrozime but there are many others)...fulvic acid (BioAg Fulpower is about the best and most pure - make sure its fulvic. Golden yellow...the best) and yucca as a sticker. These three every 5 to 7 days in veg. The best additive u will ever use. I practically guarantee it. If you want ...add a plant or fish protein hydrolysate (amino acid).


Bioag also makes there Cytoplus soluble that's great for foliar feeding, it's a combination of their amino acid blend and kelp extract.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 17, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Bioag also makes there Cytoplus soluble that's great for foliar feeding, it's a combination of their amino acid blend and kelp extract.


Cytoplus from BioAg is one of the best products one can use as a weekly foliar spray. About as good as Nitrozime , Fulpower, and yucca. Ive used both and they arw very similar in results.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

I haven't tried it yet but planning to use Triaboost which is Triacontanol. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 17, 2017)

i put a couple drops of botanicure pure blend grow with water and a drop of soap since 2008 in veg, after transplants for a couple days when I grow in soil. I didnt bother in hydro.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> i put a couple drops of botanicure pure blend grow with water and a drop of soap since 2008 in veg, after transplants for a couple days when I grow in soil. I didnt bother in hydro.


If you like Botanicare...try Liquid Karma as a foliar weekly. About a tsp a quart spray bottle. Its got the whole kitchen sink in it. Even yucca. Its pricey but as a foliar its got everything. Hormones...amino and humic/fulvic acids..vitamins. Everything. Pretty good as its all you need in a foliar. No need to get different products and mix them yourself. Its all in one bottle.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

since1991 said:


> If you like Botanicare...try Liquid Karma as a foliar weekly. About a tsp a quart spray bottle. Its got the whole kitchen sink in it. Even yucca. Its pricey but as a foliar its got everything. Hormones...amino and humic/fulvic acids..vitamins. Everything. Pretty good as its all you need in a foliar. No need to get different products and mix them yourself. Its all in one bottle.


It sounds like it might even have too much in it......I'm a bit sceptical of some of these products where they pack everything including the kitchen sink into it. I'm not convinced a foliar spray needs everything in it as the plant gets so much via the roots which is the primary method of getting its' requirements.
Just my view/opinion......I've got no evidence either way....


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

Found some interesting info regarding Triacontanol. It's old but it's scientific
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 17, 2017)

I've tried different products.. liquid light with saturator, triacontanol based things, kelp with fulvic acid, aloe vera based stuff etc. but I've never noticed any benefit. I've stopped using foliar sprays as it's a hassle.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> I've stopped using foliar sprays as it's a hassle


How is it a hassle to spray the leaves of a few plants? That's a genuine question btw


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 17, 2017)

since1991 said:


> If you like Botanicare...try Liquid Karma as a foliar weekly. About a tsp a quart spray bottle. Its got the whole kitchen sink in it. Even yucca. Its pricey but as a foliar its got everything. Hormones...amino and humic/fulvic acids..vitamins. Everything. Pretty good as its all you need in a foliar. No need to get different products and mix them yourself. Its all in one bottle.


ha! I have a brand new bottle on the shelf, I'll dust it off and give it a whirl, maybe on one plant first, not that i dont trust you....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2017)

Have any of you use Jaz Rose spray?


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 17, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> How is it a hassle to spray the leaves of a few plants? That's a genuine question btw


I'm not growing outdoors, I'd have to drag every plant to the bathroom to spray them. The smell would get out of control. I could spray them in the tent, but the tent would get dirty and the humidity might cause the carbon filter to leak smells.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

I've used GH Floralicious Plus as a foliar and it worked very well. Just followed instructions on the bottle.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 18, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> I'm not growing outdoors, I'd have to drag every plant to the bathroom to spray them. The smell would get out of control. I could spray them in the tent, but the tent would get dirty and the humidity might cause the carbon filter to leak smells.


Yeah, I see what you mean. I've only got a small number of plants so it is very easy for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> I'm not growing outdoors, I'd have to drag every plant to the bathroom to spray them. The smell would get out of control. I could spray them in the tent, but the tent would get dirty and the humidity might cause the carbon filter to leak smells.


How does humidity cause carbon filters to "leak smells"? 
Are you saying it will leak immediately, or are you saying brief periods of high humidity shorten the life of the filter?


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How does humidity cause carbon filters to "leak smells"?
> Are you saying it will leak immediately, or are you saying brief periods of high humidity shorten the life of the filter?


High humidity makes the charcoal less effective in scrubbing stinky smelly air. The "activated" part of activated charcoal is bascially non-activated. Thankfully most growers know that cool dry air is what is needed in the flowering room.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

since1991 said:


> High humidity makes the charcoal less effective in scrubbing stinky smelly air. The "activated" part of activated charcoal is bascially non-activated. Thankfully most growers know that cool dry air is what is needed in the flowering room.


Sustained high humidity would be a problem for sure. I just don't understand how occasional foliar feeding in a tent would have any effect. Completely soaking the leaves isn't necessary; light misting works fine.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sustained high humidity would be a problem for sure. I just don't understand how occasional foliar feeding in a tent would have any effect. Completely soaking the leaves isn't necessary; light misting works fine.


Yes a light misting works fine. And it spikes humidity a smidge but its so small and sporadic that its not anything to be worried about. My veg and bloom rooms are so tightly monitored amd controlled I notice a slight spike in humidity when I feed. Especailly when i use my watering wand. Or if iam in my rooms for any length of time...temps and humidity bump up. Have you ever seen a co2 ppm monitor after being in a co2 room? Amazing what the human body gives off.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How does humidity cause carbon filters to "leak smells"?
> Are you saying it will leak immediately, or are you saying brief periods of high humidity shorten the life of the filter?


I've read high humidity can lower carbon filter performance. I haven't experienced that myself, but I don't want to take chances... anymore.

I used to spray the plants in my tents, but after getting busted for smells I'm not taking any more chances with anything. And I stopped foliars simply because it wasn't worth the effort, noticed no difference.


----------



## atriumfall1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> I've read high humidity can lower carbon filter performance. I haven't experienced that myself, but I don't want to take chances... anymore.
> 
> I used to spray the plants in my tents, but after getting busted for smells I'm not taking any more chances with anything. And I stopped foliars simply because it wasn't worth the effort, noticed no difference.


Not sure where ya read that but humidity has zero effect on a carbon filter unless your humidity is 100. Even then it will work. Air conditioners have the biggest impact on carbon filters. Co2 machines as well. The problem is and i see this a lot people scrub the air and wonder why they cant maintain the right Co2 ppm. Ummm cuz you are running a filter 24/7


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

atriumfall1 said:


> Not sure where ya read that but humidity has zero effect on a carbon filter unless your humidity is 100. Even then it will work. Air conditioners have the biggest impact on carbon filters. Co2 machines as well. The problem is and i see this a lot people scrub the air and wonder why they cant maintain the right Co2 ppm. Ummm cuz you are running a filter 24/7


Alot of growers run scrubbers and a fan to scrub and recirculate co2 air in SEALED rooms. No venting to outside. And yes..absolutely...moist humid air (its all relative now isnt it ???) decreases the effectiveness of activated charcoal filters. And exactly how do air conditioners impact the effectiveness of scrubbers? If anything an a.c. unit makes them work even better seeing how a.c. units decrease humidity.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sustained high humidity would be a problem for sure. I just don't understand how occasional foliar feeding in a tent would have any effect. Completely soaking the leaves isn't necessary; light misting works fine.


this mister works well   



http://www.htgsupply.com/products/florasol-fine-mist-spray-bottle 
sprayed outdoors & in the tent


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> this mister works well View attachment 3996787 View attachment 3996789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool little gadget. I like the 360 degree sprayers with the upturned nozzle for spraying leaf undersides. Conventional hand held bottle sprayers are pretty useless when you turn them upside down.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Cool little gadget. I like the 360 degree sprayers with the upturned nozzle for spraying leaf undersides. Conventional hand held bottle sprayers are pretty useless when you turn them upside down.


They make some that work upside down. I've got one, if I can find it...
- edit -
found it

Unfortunately, the design still isn't perfect for spraying the undersides of leaves.
There's some type of valve at the top of the stem which allows fluid to pass if the bottle is inverted, and does not allow air when the bottle is upright. Unfortunately the best position for spraying the undersides of leaves is with the bottle parallel to the floor, and the transition between top & bottom causes bubbles in the line.
Still works, but not as well as I had hoped.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> They make some that work upside down. I've got one, if I can find it...
> - edit -
> found it
> View attachment 3996913
> ...


I had a couple those. They didnt work as well as i had hoped. They now have some where the actual nozzle (which is an angled stem) rotates 360 degrees that works a charm. Check your local hydro shop. Iam sure they have them or could get you one. Hand held air pump sprayers work good too but get clogged often and spray too much of whatever juice your using for simple quick spot spraying.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

those 360* sprayers work well, but the springs break too often for me, so i replace them with the springs from the febreeze bottles..


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> those 360* sprayers work well, but the springs break too often for me, so i replace them with the springs from the febreeze bottles..


That's a nifty idea. Thanks.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 18, 2017)

Us growers are something huh? Here we are having an in depth discussion on frikin spray bottles of all things. To the normal people out there...they would think we are nuts...but to us..its these little things that are a big deal. I find it awesome and wouldnt change it for anything. A fukin simple spray bottle...lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Us growers are something huh? Here we are having an in depth discussion on frikin spray bottles of all things. To the normal people out there...they would think we are nuts...but to us..its these little things that are a big deal. I find it awesome and wouldnt change it for anything. A fukin simple spray bottle...lol.


Damn right! 

Details matter. 
Seriously. 
Attention to detail is the difference between top-shelf & average.


----------



## since1991 (Aug 19, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> It sounds like it might even have too much in it......I'm a bit sceptical of some of these products where they pack everything including the kitchen sink into it. I'm not convinced a foliar spray needs everything in it as the plant gets so much via the roots which is the primary method of getting its' requirements.
> Just my view/opinion......I've got no evidence either way....


Good to be skeptical. This whole "bidness" is sketchy by default. But trust me when I say...when applying the catalysts and "biostimualnts" like kelps..fulvics..aminos..these are best applied (under test and control study) through a foliar spray application. Your silica and humics and what not...through the root zone. The rhizosphere.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2017)

Use a wetting agent like Yukka in your sprays.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 19, 2017)

since1991 said:


> But trust me when I say


I trust ya....I'm sure you know more about it than I do!
I've done a bit of reading about Triacontanol and I'm convinced that it makes a difference. A lot of studies done show it to be true. At least I believe it to be true 
The following articles helped to convince me to give Triacontanol a try.
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17429145.2011.619281
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 25, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> I trust ya....I'm sure you know more about it than I do!
> I've done a bit of reading about Triacontanol and I'm convinced that it makes a difference. A lot of studies done show it to be true. At least I believe it to be true
> The following articles helped to convince me to give Triacontanol a try.
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17429145.2011.619281
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


i miss mbferts...


----------

